# Southern Ontario Herf



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

gaugin interest on a southern ontario herf seeing how the weather is breaking.

would be in hamilton, on may 19th which is the saturday of the long weekend

any interest?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DAMN....gotta work all of May


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

You know I’ll be there Mike!! We’ll talk about it when I come to do the “Who can I trust box pass”! :tu 
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm.....just me and u again nick???
:r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I maaaay have some cottaging plans brewing for this particular weekend, but if I am in the city you can definitely count me in!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I've got the day off so I should be able to make it.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

now were talkin....it will break in my new place...maybe a bbq or pot luck or somethin??


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> now were talkin....it will break in my new place...maybe a bbq or pot luck or somethin??


Sounds good, let me know what you want us to bring.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you told your wife yet Mike?? We already have Booker hunting us down I don’t want to get on your wife’s $hi+ list also!!! :gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Have you told your wife yet Mike?? We already have Booker hunting us down I don't want to get on your wife's $hi+ list also!!! :gn


i aint tellin booker my new addy....or my wife :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont care what just make sure it's going down in august.:bl :bl


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Didn't notice this until now. I'll pencil it in and firm it up a little later.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

cool jon...lookin forward to meetin ya


btw tell a friend...this thread gets lost easy


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> cool jon...lookin forward to meetin ya
> 
> btw tell a friend...this thread *gets lost easy*


That seem like the happening thing for canada.:r Mapblast the thread.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> That seem like the happening thing for canada.:r Mapblast the thread.


i am begin to think i have a stalker.........i need to find a cop
:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i am begin to think i have a stalker.........i need to find a cop
> :r


LOL U gave me some good smokes so im yours now. If I cant have u nobody can:gn


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> ...I get lost easy


No [email protected]#! Shirlock! Tell me, do you live on the east side of town or the west side?  Please consult your compass prior to answering!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey norm no need to get personal
:r


are u gonna come out for some eats and smokes?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> hey norm no need to get personal
> :r
> 
> are u gonna come out for some eats and smokes?


:r Don't know yet. I'm gonna try! :tu


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey all,

Great idea, Mike. I've never been to a formal herf so it should be good! Lemme know when this is going down and I will try my very best to be there!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok so we got me, dragonman, and a2vr6 comin

maybe mrgudgeon, hockeydad, stormin, and jc85

this could turn out good if everyone shows


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg :r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm....just a thought....maybe the SOB's could be planning their next attack at this time :r
could be a big one if everyone shows up


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I completely missed this thread. Nick pointed it out to me. 

My wife is going away for the day the following week, so I have some leverage with her :tu 
As far as I know, I will be able to make it.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well the movin is goin ok so we should be good to go...there is some intrest so we can do a pot luck....i will grill up some burgers and sausage
you guys can bring some sides and yourselves


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

I like to cook


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Any new info on this? Im good to go!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hmmm....just a thought....maybe the SOB's could be planning their next attack at this time
> could be a big one if everyone shows up


   :tg :fu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg :r :tg


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok....i am in the new place....should have the man den and backyard set up well in time for this so it is a go

like i said i will do some burgers and sausage on the bbq...everyone chime in if they want to bring anything or just let me know that you are coming so i can plan for the # of ppl coming


lookin forward to meetin up with a few more botl


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

oh yea.....i forgot....your wives/signifigant others and kids are also welcome to come along.....my wife will need company and my grandkids are just around the corner on the way to the park


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> oh yea.....i forgot....your wives/signifigant others and kids are also welcome to come along.....my wife will need company and my grandkids are just around the corner on the way to the park


What about the 'Detroit Crew' u always leaving us out. I'm starting 2think u don't like us. Ok just makr sure the August BBQ Herf is still a go then were back 2not being friends.

PS; were still on 4the Fire Works Herf @Mo's place right.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What about the 'Detroit Crew' u always leaving us out. I'm starting 2think u don't like us. Ok just makr sure the August BBQ Herf is still a go then were back 2not being friends.
> 
> PS; were still on 4the Fire Works Herf @Mo's place right.


geesh ur are not very confident in urselves are u?????:r
i thought the fireworks were june 27th or somethin?????


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> geesh ur are not very confident in urselves are u?????:r
> i thought the fireworks were june 27th or somethin?????


Yep June 27th rain day 28th.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm in definitely for the 19th. What will be the official kick off time?
I can bring chips and stuff like that.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> i'm in definitely for the 19th. What will be the official kick off time?
> I can bring chips and stuff like that.


awww quite the cook u are i see.....:r

anytime after noon is good with me...give me some time to get stuff ready


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok so we got a2vr6, hockeydad, dragonman (i am assuming), habsrule, and myself so far 

still a couple of maybes out there but i hope everyone in the area can make it


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

Sounds fun, but I have to be at a conference in Portland, OR that weekend!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok so we got a2vr6, hockeydad, *dragonman (i am assuming)*, habsrule, and myself so far
> 
> still a couple of maybes out there but i hope everyone in the area can make it


What do you mean I'm assuming!!! Of coarse I'll be there and my wife also!! I can bring some burgers & sausages if you want. And if you give me your new address I'll even come early and help get everything ready!!
:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Man it don't sound like yall r having a herf. Sounds like yall about to have a picnic (; sounds like u guys r going2have a lot of fun. Enjoy each others company. Wiah I could make it.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man it don't sound like yall r having a herf. Sounds like yall about to have a picnic (; sounds like u guys r going2have a lot of fun. Enjoy each others company. Wish I could make it.


I wish you could make it also!! Just make sure you give us the right directions for the June 27 "Fireworks Herf", I'd hate to be late again!!! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Man it don't sound like yall r having a herf. Sounds like yall about to have a picnic (; sounds like u guys r going2have a lot of fun. Enjoy each others company. Wiah I could make it.


this is herfin canadian style....lots of good eats and smokes and drink and best of all.....BOTL


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> this is herfin canadian style....lots of good eats and smokes and drink and best of all.....BOTL


:tu :tu :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bump....anyone else???


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

As a newbie, hopefully not stepping on any toes here under the pretense that I had an invitation, but regardless, I'm working that day.

Definately should have another southern ont herf/BBQ. I work at The Beer Store, so that aspect is covered


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Snoman13 said:


> Definately should have another southern ont herf/BBQ. *I work at The Beer Store, so that aspect is covered *


Every think about moving out to Calgary? :r :ss

I like beer :dr


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Every think about moving out to Calgary? :r :ss
> 
> I like beer :dr


HEY he is ours alex...hands off.....:r

snoman it is a open invitation to anyone on the board that wants to attend...if your schedule changes you are more than welcome to join in


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for the invite shaggy, hopefully I'll be able to make it out for another one sometime this summer.

Alex- I've got a few relatives I'm pretty close with in Calgary and I think I just might head out sometime this summer to visit, so while I'm out there, we should have a mini-herf.

-Alex.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Snoman13 said:


> Thanks for the invite shaggy, hopefully I'll be able to make it out for another one sometime this summer.
> 
> Alex- I've got a few relatives I'm pretty close with in Calgary and I think I just might head out sometime this summer to visit, so while I'm out there, we should have a mini-herf.
> 
> -Alex.


For sure.....keep me posted. Would be very cool to meet up and smoke a few good sticks. There are a few of us on the board in Calgary so we can set something up!

Plus then you would see how much better it is out West compared to those guys near you like Shaggy and the rest. Not that there is really anything wrong with them, it is just that well we are better than them! :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> For sure.....keep me posted. Would be very cool to meet up and smoke a few good sticks. There are a few of us on the board in Calgary so we can set something up!
> 
> Plus then you would see how much better it is out West compared to those guys near you like Shaggy and the rest. Not that there is really anything wrong with them, it is just that well we are better than them! :r


dont make me come out there and show u how its done
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r You won't have to worry about Shaggy comin out there HC, he'd get lost anyway.:r


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

It's impossible to get lost out west, what with being able to see where you'll be in 2 hours on the highway...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :r You won't have to worry about Shaggy comin out there HC, he'd get lost anyway.:r


hey...i wasnt drivin....that would be nick :r

btw....shouldnt u be workin dave????:fu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey...i wasnt drivin....that would be nick :r
> 
> btw....shouldnt u be workin dave????:fu


Now wait a minute Mike I was only driving, you were giving me directions!! And Dave it was your directions we were following!!!  
:ss


----------



## ccl2087 (May 10, 2007)

man i'd consider making the trip from the detroit area, depending on the location in ontario, but i'm doing mother's day with my mom's family on the 19th


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Now wait a minute Mike I was only driving, you were giving me directions!! And Dave it was your directions we were following!!!
> :ss


 ya I'm workin, we're in Sarnia for the nite


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey...i wasnt drivin....that would be nick :r
> 
> btw....shouldnt u be workin dave????:fu


:tg :tg


----------



## freaky cigar guy (Apr 20, 2007)

shaggy said:


> oh yea.....i forgot....your wives/signifigant others and kids are also welcome to come along.....my wife will need company and my grandkids are just around the corner on the way to the park


How U Be Ol Sailor.......

It looks like you forgot the D guys ????? 
-FCG


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

freaky cigar guy said:


> How U Be Ol Sailor.......
> 
> It looks like you forgot the D guys ?????
> -FCG


he is one of us again...we have captured him back :r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

What are the numbers like for Saturday. I'm going to the Party Shoppe to get some favours and grab bags. I want to make sure I have enough.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i posted a list above somewhere.....dragonman and wife, a2vr6(havent seen him lately but he said he is coming), habsrule, you, myself, and wife
i think that is it


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Man I am sad I am gonna have to sit this one out. I need to get together with the Ontario gorillas SOON!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

The Sens game is on at 2 on Saturday. FYI :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well i dont have my new flat screen but we can slum it with the 32 inch in the living room


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I made it back in 1/2 hour.
Thanks Mike for the hospitality. It was awesome meeting Nick(Dragonman), Tim (Habsrule29) and Shaggy.

Off to go see fireworks.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

It was great meeting the guys. I had a great time and we smoked some nice cigars. Many thanks to Mike and his wife for their hospitality. I hope we can do it again soon!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I would like to thank Mike and his wife for hosting the first “Southern Ontario Herf”!! It’s always a good day when you can make new friends. Tim (Habsrule29) and John (Hockeydad) it was a real pleasure to meet the two of you!! We’ll have to do this again soon!! Here are some pictures of the herf.



Here’s Mike (Shaggy) our gracious host and John (Hockeydad)



Here’s something you don’t see everyday, a Hab fan and Leaf fan sitting together smiling!!  For a Habs fan Tim, you’re actually a very nice guy!!



Here’s a group shot!!

Thanks again Mike, I had a great time!! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey guys...was great to have you all over to enjoy too many cigars and some food and friendship. You all know you are welcome here anytime.

someone said a herf is where you go to meet strangers and leave with friends....well i got 2 more

lookin forward to the next one...keep me posted

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:tu Looks like a great time was had by all. Wish I coulda been there. :ss


----------

